# Bagged salt clogging in tailgate spreader



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey guys-




Long time reader, first time poster! 

So this year we're adding some salting capabilities to our fleet. The Sierra has a Sno-way tailgate spreader, and I threw a walk-behind spreader in the Silverado. The employee that used the Sierra last night reports that the bagged rock salt we used wasn't working very well at all in the spreader. This is the first time we've ever used a)the spreader, and b)bagged salt. Last year we used bagged Lightening Fast, but for half the price and a little worse performance, it was hard to turn down the bagged salt. I'm not sure if the spreader was the issue, or if it was the product. Any tips? If we have to use something more granular (like Lightening Fast), then so be it... but at the same time, it was in the mid-low 30's last night, with a ton of fog\mist\rain\snow, so I know the salt must've been clumping up a ton. Salting isn't our main forte, but obviously I can't have part of what we offer be ineffective.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

But what was the issue? It wasn't coming out? Or the spinner was not turning? 
What model of Snoway is it. I thought some had chutes in them that needed opening or something like that


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Direct quote from employee: "It kept clogging, or the salt just would fall into the auger. I had to stop and kick or shake it every 15 feet". 

He said he tried both speeds on the spreader. Not sure what model it is... I should have that info soon.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Make that a SnowEx SR210. Bought it used this year; I believe it has 1.5 years of use on it. Looked like a really nice little unit for the price.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

Salt has to be bone dry in order for it to flow correctly on the SR210's. Are you using the plastic cover for the spreader?


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

Employee states that the only time the salt was exposed was when it was poured into the spreader. The cover was in place too. My theory, even though I'm still pretty inexperienced, is that the super-high moisture in the air caused the clogging. The only other times it gets this humid here in MN is during July when it's 90 and the dew point is 80.


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

That will do it everytime. It's tricky when the humidity is high. Try spraying the plastic hopper down with a quick detailer automotive spay and wipe it dry prior to adding salt to the hopper. This will help lube the sides and remove the moisture that is in the hopper. I made a set of foam plugs for the bottom of the hopper. I install them when I'm driving so the hopper is completely air tight. These things take a few extra minutes to do but it beats the heck out of getting in and out of the truck 20 times to unclog the spreader.


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

:redbounce

Thanks!! We'll give it a shot and see what happens. I was pretty worried for a minute. You think something like armor all will work?


----------



## ProperLandscape (Sep 10, 2013)

No problem. Armor all might make it worse, you need something that will wipe clean without leaving a residue. I use meguiars quick detail spray. It wipes dry with a rag and leaves the surface slick. If we get rain/snow mix i use rubbing alcohol, it will dry quickly and get rid of any mositure in the hopper. I made the plugs for the bottom of the hopper out of automotive seat foam. It doesnt absorb water and conforms to any shape


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

LOL shows you how often I detail my trucks. Will Styrofoam absorb water?


----------

